# Had such a great day



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you THANK You Olivejosh!!
I practiced your whistle training with Fergy, and he picked it right up!! So I thought I would give it a whirl with Pearl.
She is the queen of clowns, and Smart as a whip... but acts really dumb.
I took the dogs to the Canyon,( off leash trail near home, mid day, mid week, no other people or dogs) It took Pearl, just about two blasts of the whistle to see Fergy was getting a treat, and she was not. So long story short... both dogs are now responding positively to the whistle, and doing a perfect job...
Pearl starts lagging behind, so I need to blow the whistle to call her in. She hears whistle, and runs in for a treat... 
We continue on, and pretty soon... no Pearl... i look back up the trail and there is Pearl sitting watching me, so I blow the whistle, and here she comes in like a sherman tank... AHA!! Have we figured out that the whistle means a TREAT?? i think we have : 

I must add, that all of a sudden, training seems to be sinking in, FINALLY!! 
Where Fergy would ignore me, or tease me, he is beginning to want to please me. 
I hope this is a continuing trend, not just a phase.

I need to add, that "Treating" was just a beginning incentive. and now I can just use praise. and a treat once in a while. I have not regularly used treats for training before, never needed to. But in this case, It really sped up the learning curve.


----------

